# Can I use Easton Superlite acc arrows for hunting?



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't think they make inserts for the3-18s 560 is the spine of the shaft .


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Yes, you can use 3-18s for hunting. Here are the inserts for them: http://www.lancasterarchery.com/easton-halfout-rps-insert.html


----------



## tjmortenson (Jun 2, 2013)

JF from VA said:


> Yes, you can use 3-18s for hunting. Here are the inserts for them: http://www.lancasterarchery.com/easton-halfout-rps-insert.html


Thanks, do those work with standard threads? I'm assuming the bigger end piece sticks out of the arrow since the broad head piece that isn't threaded is the same size as the arrow?


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Yes, that is correct. These are called "half-out" inserts: half is in the shaft, and half is out of the shaft. The front part of the insert sticks out of the shaft. The threads are standard to all broadheads that I have used.


----------



## tjmortenson (Jun 2, 2013)

Ok thanks I'll order some


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Just out of curiousity, I was looking in the Easton catalog for available inserts. For the smaller size A/C/C shafts (3L-18, 3-18, 3-28, 3-39), you have to go with a half-out insert. For sizes larger than 3-39, there is a conventional aluminum insert available.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

What kind of draw weight, cam design and arrow length are you planning on shooting or hunting with? A 560 spine 3-18 could very well be considered very light (spined) for a number of "conventional" hunting set-ups. Just want to help access whether you should be sticking a bunch of money on 1/2 outserts, etc., for an arrow that may/may not be appropriately spined for your bow set up - at least for a dedicated hunting set-up anyway.

>>----------->


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

Lancaster archery has PDP inserts made that fit inside of my 328's. I had the half outs and didn't like them. You can go to Lancasters website and order them.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/pdp-small-diameter-tapered-a-c-c-inserts.html

3-18's aren't listed above? Are you sure inside diameter is the same on 3-18 and 328?

3-18's 40 lb max bow weight? Just guessing, you do need to check and see if they are spined right before you spend any money on them.


----------

